# You wanna know how to stop furry drama?



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

_*DON'T GIVE A FUCK!*_
If furries did this then every time something happened it would just blow over in a couple of hours.
You gotta admit drama in the fandom is like a stick of dynamite, the initial spark is small, however not letting go of it and running does far more damage.
Right now furries as a group see it and go, "OH SHIT! Stop drop and roll".


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

why would you want to stop something so potentially amusing :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> why would you want to stop something so potentially amusing :V


 Well I do admit drama is fun, but do we really need yet another furry making themselves look stupid just cause they have no social skills?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well I do admit drama is fun, but do we really need yet another furry making themselves look stupid just cause they have no social skills?


 
It's fun to point and laugh!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

its just annoying when the drama dies and then someone else restarts it cause they were late for the drama bus


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 13, 2010)

But ED is my friend


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 13, 2010)

I prefer valley girl drama anyway.  Much more amusing.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 13, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> But ED is my friend


 
Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 ...shut the hell up now before you become a target for the rest of us september of this year


Fenrir Lupus said:


> I prefer valley girl drama anyway.  Much more amusing.


 specially since they use the word "like" 15+ times before they actually finish.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 
edit for the umpteenth time: Yeah, honestly, I've been trying to put into clever, snarky words how retarded your post was but there's really no good way to dress this one up, you're a moron


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

And why do we want the drama to stop again?



Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 
Looks like my first impression of you was correct.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry, but it is way too late to show people that furries can be decent people. Even if you don't care, the retarded others of the fandom will.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to let this thread sit, but if I wake up and I wish I had just locked it right now, I will be handing out infractions like Ben on Halloween.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I'm going to let this thread sit, but if I wake up and I wish I had just locked it right now, I will be handing out infractions like Ben on Halloween.


 NOOOOOoooOOOoooo!
*edit*Oh shit, halloween's coming up too(thanks for the warning, will avoid coming on here on halloween now)


But you gotta admit, whenever drama hits the fandom furries flip out and make it worse.
If you look back at things that have cause furry drama you will get depressed at realizing how stupid most of the drama is.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> NOOOOOoooOOOoooo!
> *edit*Oh shit, halloween's coming up too(thanks for the warning, will avoid coming on here on halloween now)



Well, I know when I won't be posting.



> But you gotta admit, whenever drama hits the fandom furries flip out and make it worse.
> If you look back at things that have cause furry drama you will get depressed at realizing how stupid most of the drama is.


 
It's because the Furry Fandom is stereotyped as one big giant hug-box, when, in reality, it isn't.  It's just a hobby.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> It's because the Furry Fandom is stereotyped as one big giant hug-box, when, in reality, it isn't.  It's just a hobby.


 The people that make themselves look like idiots on television expect all of us to be positive and nice and that but are surprised when they find out the truth.  If the fandom really was as how furries describe it then the fandom would support the people instead, but we mock them.  But on the other hand by causing a flamewar we make it even worse.
"The only winning move is to not play"


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 13, 2010)

Aren't we a little bit old to point and laugh at people with emotional problems?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 13, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Sorry, but it is way too late to show people that furries can be decent people. Even if you don't care, the retarded others of the fandom will.


 
WTB a This button.


----------



## Geek (Sep 13, 2010)

Exterminate all furries like the nazis did to the jews?

Forcing all the furries to wear fursuit with the zipper locked, send them to gulags for months without shower and them kill them with fire?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> Exterminate all furries like the nazis did to the jews?


 Godwin's law strikes again.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> do we really need yet another furry making themselves look stupid just cause they have no social skills?


 
I wouldn't say _need_, but it's usually fairly entertaining.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> NOOOOOoooOOOoooo!
> *edit*Oh shit, halloween's coming up too(thanks for the warning, will avoid coming on here on halloween now)


 WHY WHATS HAPPENING ON HALLOWEEN??


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> It's because the Furry Fandom is stereotyped as one big giant hug-box, _when, in reality, it isn't._


 Omg 
ahahah omg i can't breathe im loling so hard
Holy shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw the thread title and immediately thought "Genocide!".

But "Not giving a fuck." works too.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 
Hey girls! It's a retard!

Or at least that's what I would say if I wanted to start drama. :v


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> why would you want to stop something so potentially amusing :V


 
Because the vast majority of the time it's only _potentially_ amusing. Most of the time, it's dull, predictable whining, petty sniping and pointless internet wankery. 
When you grow older, you'll realize that life is too short to be wasted on idiots. (Of course, some people stay idiots.)


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Wakboth said:


> Because the vast majority of the time it's only _potentially_ amusing. Most of the time, it's dull, predictable whining, petty sniping and pointless internet wankery.



True, but when one is terminally bored they find themselves willing to sift through mountains of coal for that one precious diamond of amusement.



Wakboth said:


> When you grow older, you'll realize that life is too short to be wasted on idiots. (Of course, some people stay idiots.)


 
I'm 27 and I've pretty much come to the conclusion that idiots are unavoidable and will waste your time regardless of whether you would "allow them to" or not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 13, 2010)

Great thread.


Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


You obviously had never gone to 4chan or encyclopedia dramatica.
Lurk moar



Tycho said:


> I'm 27


 You are spending your time with kids. Although if it's a point&laugh situation then it's acceptable.

Though, at any time during your life idiots will waste your time.
If you don't give a fuck about it then they will come later, once again.
If you do give a fuck, but do it wrong, your life is ruined and we will point&laugh.
If you troll successfully, you didn't give a fuck but did art - enjoy your ban.

We end with no solutions.
Give them pro rules, sticky them, and make them shut up a little while they get used to FAF, before "EVERYONE IS HATING ME" "I WILL NOT RETURN" "THAT GUY IS A TROLL, THAT GUY WITH 9001 POSTS"

no hate
no giving fucks
just lead


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Wakboth said:


> Because the vast majority of the time it's only _potentially_ amusing. Most of the time, it's dull, predictable whining, petty sniping and pointless internet wankery.
> When you grow older, you'll realize that life is too short to be wasted on idiots. (Of course, some people stay idiots.)


 Yeah most of the time it's just this, but rarely is it fucking hilarious.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 13, 2010)

To every act there's usually a reaction, the reaction will in turn mostly react if put together with other reactions. 

The whole furry drama-thing looks like chemistry to me, if you don't want a reaction then don't mix the two, damn ingredients. Though, I'd say it's too late for that in this case, since we already got a bubbling and fizzling cauldron of clusterfuck.


----------



## Ames (Sep 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> why would you want to stop something so potentially amusing :V


 
This.

We should feed the fire, not extinguish it. :V


----------



## Geek (Sep 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you troll successfully, you didn't give a fuck but did art - enjoy your ban.



Enjoy the ban ? What if i don't give a fuck about the ban ? What if i just simply host my arts elsewhere ?



Tycho said:


> I'm 27



I'm also 27, and the reason i enjoy this fandom is because I have meet some great friendly people at fur-meets. Every weeks we do something special like going to amusement parks, traveling around canada, visiting museums, restaurants, beaches & lazer quest, paint-ball, arcades... I've never enjoyed so much fun in my life.

So, you live your life here on earth for some 70 years plus or minus some and then you die. Was it a waste ?

However, if you made sure you LIVE this life and make the best of it. Go to the park, breathe the fresh air. Go out and watch the flower grow in the spring and the snow fall in the winter. Meet your friends and spend time with them and LIVE and you haven't wasted your life. Even if people forget you 200 years from now and nobody then will remember you ever lived, who cares? You are not around then to worry about it, you live NOW and it is the NOW that counts for you.

Of course, that doesn't mean you should do all sorts of hazardous and daring things because if you die, who cares? You may leave family and loved ones behind who do care. You might have been a good friend to someone 10 years later if you had stayed alive and not wasted it on such activities. So when I say it is NOW that counts, I mean it is the NOW but with an eye to the consequences of your actions. This also means that if you decide to live your life like a jerk you will essentially have wasted your life. Yes, in that case you did make an impact but the impact was negative. People would generally be better off if you had never lived. Therefore you should make a point of making a positive contribution to everyone around you, make sure that when you die and cease to exist, people will notice and miss you. This missing and mourning is not a bad thing - that is just their way of honouring you and allow you in a sense to live on in a way after you are dead.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

They usually get pissed and start directing shit toward me if say grow up or something like that.I just reply LAWLKAY.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> It's because the Furry Fandom is stereotyped as one big giant hug-box, when, in reality, it isn't. It's just a hobby.


...
...
...

Fucking hell.

Get your head out of your ass and _then_ talk about reality.



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah most of the time it's just this, but rarely is it fucking hilarious.



I'd sell your soul for another thread like the alchemy one.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> I'm also 27



good for you, we've got something in common, we should do lunch, I'll call you



Geek said:


> and the reason i enjoy this fandom is because I have meet some great friendly people at fur-meets. Every weeks we do something special like going to amusement parks, traveling around canada, visiting museums, restaurants, beaches & lazer quest, paint-ball, arcades... I've never enjoyed so much fun in my life.
> 
> So, you live your life here on earth for some 70 years plus or minus some and then you die. Was it a waste ?
> 
> ...


 
This is FAF, not TED.  And I find that being a jerk is not a waste of one's life, but living life for the sake of being remembered after death is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I'd sell your soul for another thread like the alchemy one.


 IOU, I was going to get one but I lost my golden fiddle.


VoidBat said:


> The whole furry drama-thing looks like chemistry to me, if you  don't want a reaction then don't mix the two, damn ingredients. Though,  I'd say it's too late for that in this case, since we already got a  bubbling and fizzling cauldron of clusterfuck.


At which point it's time to run your fucking ass off.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 13, 2010)

Bullets can work, too.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Bullets can work, too.


 
Yeah but then that makes all kinds of annoying real-life drama


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

Amen!

Why must everything be taken so personally? And believe it or not, (those this thread is meant for should sit down) people have opinions that are _different than yours_! *gasp*


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2010)

Yur Fur said:


> Amen


 
You really need to do better than one-word posts on this forum, dude.

Usually, anyway.


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You really need to do better than one-word posts on this forum, dude.
> 
> Usually, anyway.


 
Sorry, I went back and added actually content and contribution to the discussion. Ill keep that in mind from now on


----------



## footfoe (Sep 14, 2010)

What furry drama? i show up from time to time and everyone dislikes me cause i post random shit.  It makes me sad,.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What furry drama? i show up from time to time and everyone dislikes me cause i post random shit.  It makes me sad,.


 
OMG YOU COMMA'D UR PERIOD.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2010)

Furries and drama go hand-in-hand with each other. Even if you have those who avoid it, there will be others that instigate it  and fuel it further.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 14, 2010)

Want to know how to stay out of the drama? Don't get involved in it in the first place. If you are involved then dis-engage yourself from it.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 14, 2010)

I just love how this thread has already got its fair share of drama.

Like many others here my thoughts immediately went to something that sounds like "pill fit biff shire".


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 14, 2010)

you guys just gotta know...would furry drama...make a good soap opera


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you guys just gotta know...would furry drama...make a good soap opera?


 
That's a trick question.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's a trick question.


 I dunno, after all those on the sidelines are enjoying watching the drama unfold


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I dunno, after all those on the sidelines are enjoying watching the drama unfold


 
If furry drama has become a soap opera, it needs an opening theme song.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If furry drama has become a soap opera, it needs an opening theme song.


 well damn, guess furry drama wont ever be a soap opera


----------



## Xenke (Sep 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you guys just gotta know...would furry drama...make a good soap opera


 
Only if it's on Telemundo.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Only if it's on Telemundo.


 
Spanish soap operas are intersting to watch.



Crysix Fousen said:


> well damn, guess furry drama wont ever be a soap opera


 
Since some furries lack creativity and love to make re-hashes of already existing characters and re-colors, we can make a techno version of "As the World turns" or "One life to live".


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At which point it's time to run your fucking ass off.


 
Or take cover in a drama-resistent bunker. Safe from harm and on a front seat as the show unravels.

Remember, those furry drama-shockwaves might have Fatman capacity.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 14, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> a good soap opera


I like paradoxes too.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Since some furries lack creativity and love to make re-hashes of already existing characters and re-colors, we can make a techno version of "As the World turns" or "One life to live".


"Fa-fafa-FAAAA!"

I doubt that you'll get the reference.


----------



## Kayze (Sep 15, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 The ironic thing is that you know what it is and are able to label him a /b/tard.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

Some sort of chaotic symphonic orchestra with many, many voices chanting - "FurrrrIIIIEEES!! FurrrrrIIIEEESS!!" - and at the end, an explosion. Every tense thrilling intro must have an outro explosion.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you guys just gotta know...would furry drama...make a good soap opera


 


> good soap opera


Oxymoron.


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Only if it's on Telemundo.



So you watch Telenovelas ?


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> _*DON'T GIVE A FUCK!*_
> If furries did this then every time something happened it would just blow over in a couple of hours.
> You gotta admit drama in the fandom is like a stick of dynamite, the initial spark is small, however not letting go of it and running does far more damage.
> Right now furries as a group see it and go, "OH SHIT! Stop drop and roll".


 


How can I not give a fuck when PEOPLE ARE ATTACKING MY PERSON, BELIEFS, AND VERY MORAL FOUNDATION?


WOE UNTO ME LEST I CURL INTO BUT BLACK ASHES SO SWIFTLY CARRIED AWAY IN THE FORGOTTEN WINDS


----------



## Geek (Sep 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> How can I not give a fuck when PEOPLE ARE ATTACKING MY BELIEFS ?



Beliefs like crashing airplanes into buildings to go to heaven ?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> Beliefs like crashing airplanes into buildings to go to heaven ?


 
I am of the belief that you can fight for something and not care. Like me, I'm bored with there being no interesting news on TV but bad news. Therefore I'll do anything to make the world more interesting. I can't say more than that in this Thread...


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> How can I not give a fuck when PEOPLE ARE ATTACKING MY PERSON, BELIEFS, AND VERY MORAL FOUNDATION?
> 
> 
> WOE UNTO ME LEST I CURL INTO BUT BLACK ASHES SO SWIFTLY CARRIED AWAY IN THE FORGOTTEN WINDS


 
You should start a movement, I'd follow you. It's what I'd want others to do.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

You need to find a better hobby mate... I'm sure there's other, more productive things you could be doing with your time.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You need to find a better hobby mate... I'm sure there's other, more productive things you could be doing with your time.



When you feel like it's groundhog day, you have a revolution to start. I feel like every day was groundhog day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

*edit*
wrong thread


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I am of the belief that you can fight for something and not care. Like me, I'm bored with there being no interesting news on TV but bad news. Therefore I'll do anything to make the world more interesting. I can't say more than that in this Thread...


 the world is interesting enough, just no big enough conflicts, now excuse me while I still wait for the next World War, hopefully this time its America vs everyone else


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> When you feel like it's groundhog day, you have a revolution to start. I feel like every day was groundhog day.


 
You need to get your head checked buddy


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the world is interesting enough, just no big enough conflicts, now excuse me while I still wait for the next World War, hopefully this time its America vs everyone else


 And this time america won't win, cause texas will just go "ah hell naw *suceeds*"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And this time america won't win, cause texas will just go "ah hell naw *suceeds*"


 
"In a move no one saw surprising, Texas, California, and Florida became their own countries today."


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> "In a move no one saw surprising, Texas, California, and Florida became their own countries today."


 and on that day...it would be horrible for floridians...sure its already standard to learn spanish, but now it would be the country main language :V


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 16, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Hey boys!  It's a /b/tard!


 I am insulted by this post on so many different levels, it's not even funny...
-_________-;;;;


lol


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Furry dramas...how I love it. So amusing.  And I know one fur who LOVE causing drama. Maybe anyone can ask me. 8D


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been a furry for 8 years and have avoided all drama. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and on that day...it would be horrible for floridians...sure its already standard to learn spanish, but now it would be the country main language :V


 
I was not surprised at the attempt to make Miami's official language Spanish.

English is still the major language, but Spanish should _really_ be classified as a second language in south Florida.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the world is interesting enough, just no big enough conflicts, now excuse me while I still wait for the next World War, hopefully this time its America vs everyone else



I hear china is gearing up for war.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> I have been a furry for 8 years and have avoided all drama. Do I get a cookie?


 Damn man, do you live in a nuclear bunker or something?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I hear china is gearing up for war.


 China dont count as they will only go after Japan and Korea


Molly said:


> I was not surprised at the attempt to make Miami's official language Spanish.
> 
> English  is still the major language, but Spanish should _really_ be  classified as a second language in south Florida.


 its creeping up into central florida, soon...all of florida


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> China dont count as they will only go after Japan and Korea



But I like japan! I've been there!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> But I like japan! I've been there!


 and Japan hates everyone else who goes there


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and Japan hates everyone else who goes there



What? that doesn't sound right. I heard on some news show a while ago that japan is or was so into western culture. Or at least the people, there's even a manga (I think it's manga) about a guy from america becoming popular with the japanese.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> What? that doesn't sound right. I heard on some news show a while ago that japan is or was so into western culture. Or at least the people, there's even a manga (I think it's manga) about a guy from america becoming popular with the japanese.


 no, they really hate damn tourist...just like Florida


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no, they really hate damn tourist...just like Florida



Actually everyone hates tourists, no matter where you're from. (or so I've heard)


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Actually everyone hates tourists, no matter where you're from. (or so I've heard)


 but Vegas


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but Vegas



...Yeah, everywhere but vegas.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I hear china is gearing up for war.


 
China doesn't need to gear up for war, all they have to do is sneeze on our economy.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> What? that doesn't sound right. I heard on some news show a while ago that japan is or was so into western culture.


  Here's some fun, look at how many refugees Japan allows yearly within its borders, and how many non-native born citizens it'll allow to become full-pledged citizens.  I think you'll be in for a surprise.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Here's some fun, look at how many refugees Japan allows yearly within its borders, and how many non-native born citizens it'll allow to become full-pledged citizens.  I think you'll be in for a surprise.


 
They're an interesting people with a fascinating culture but damn if they don't have a superiority complex bigger than all the isles of Japan combined.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> China doesn't need to gear up for war, all they have to do is sneeze on our economy.


 and aint we borrowing money from them to assist in ours?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and aint we borrowing money from them to assist in ours?


 Yeah, that's why people are freaking out cause they could just say, "pay up" and we'd be fucking screwed.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Here's some fun, look at how many refugees Japan allows yearly within its borders, and how many non-native born citizens it'll allow to become full-pledged citizens. I think you'll be in for a surprise.





Tycho said:


> They're an interesting people with a fascinating culture but damn if they don't have a superiority complex bigger than all the isles of Japan combined.



From the sounds of it this only applies to their government.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyways on topic; To stop any drama you can create another drama. That always works for me... With a sudden random outburst.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> From the sounds of it this only applies to their government.


 and their people :V


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and their people :V



They were just fine with me. although that may change for better or worse once i memorise the language. I hear they could always use english teachers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> They were just fine with me. although that may change for better or worse once i memorise the language. I hear they could always use english teachers.


 they tend to be slightly nicer to those that know their language and use it RIGHT
I think it still have to deal with the fact they regret pissing off the "Sleeping Giant"


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> they tend to be slightly nicer to those that know their language and use it RIGHT
> I think it still have to deal with the fact they regret pissing off the "Sleeping Giant"


 
Am I senseing patriotism to country? Fair enough if you are patriotic but it would make a bit more sense.

Edit: The other thread is sounding more like cynicism though. which is interesesting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Am I senseing patriotism to country? Fair enough if you are patriotic but it would make a bit more sense.


 I'm from a territory, we really dont have Patriotism in our being thus when most folks go "If you hate america so much why dont you leave" I cant really, I'll just end up leaving the main land and be back to living in a US territory thus not really left america. This isnt about america, its about how Japan really somewhat doesnt like how its changing as they are trying to keep customs alive/co existing with the new.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm from a territory, we really dont have Patriotism in our being thus when most folks go "If you hate america so much why dont you leave" I cant really, I'll just end up leaving the main land and be back to living in a US territory thus not really left america. This isnt about america, its about how Japan really somewhat doesnt like how its changing as they are trying to keep customs alive/co existing with the new.



... Don't all cultures have that same culture strugle?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Anyways on topic; To stop any drama you can create another drama. That always works for me... With a sudden random outburst.


 
BLACK PEOPLE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> ... Don't all cultures have that same culture strugle?


 Amazingly no, some manage to simply adapt and still have their culture as dominant, japan is in a struggle to keep its heritage and the invasive western


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Amazingly no, some manage to simply adapt and still have their culture as dominant, japan is in a struggle to keep its heritage and the invasive western


 
Seems like all the cultures in the world are trying so hard not to become mixed into one ambiguous, bland, dystopian one. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Seems like all the cultures in the world are trying so hard not to become mixed into one ambiguous, bland, dystopian one. Which is a good thing.


 
I think distopia has already come. No where good to go, no regular places to meet. Modern society is dead inside. The internet is alive! But society is dead.

Edit: also, I'm in the middle of nowhere. SO that may slant my view.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Seems like all the cultures in the world are trying so hard not to become mixed into one ambiguous, bland, dystopian one. Which is a good thing.


 its good, its still a struggle for many. Its seems to be mostly western ways trying to invade though


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its good, its still a struggle for many. Its seems to be mostly western ways trying to invade though



In which case it's begining to sound like "wow we're (insert here)" rather than them being stuck up. Or maybe I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## Aaros (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm a perpetual lurker.
*has done his part to kill drama*


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

@OP Not giving a fuck is too easy for Furries. 

We feed off the primal energies of this sorta thing.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> @OP Not giving a fuck is too easy for Furries.
> 
> We feed off the primal energies of this sorta thing.



All people feed of drama, just we all like different drama.

Speaking of which, "Drama", is a really vauge term. Only made clear by context.


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2010)

There have been naysayers since the dawn of time for all kinds of things. When Noah built his ark, there were naysayers saying that it would not rain. When early astronomers said that the world was round, there were naysayers plotting to have these great individuals killed for contradicting popular opinion. When the first automobile was seen, naysayers were complaining that it was too expensive for the common person. Even in the early days of the Internet, naysayers were indicating that it was just a fad because computers were too expensive for the common person.

My point: When there is something new and different, there will always be naysayers. It just how the human society functions. People like that are needed in order to force change and innovation.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> There have been naysayers since the dawn of time for all kinds of things.



And when something seems plausible they break out the doomsayers


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

Drama as I define it:

The insatiable urge within one or more individual to inflame topics with the intent to harm. Individuals may have a stake in the issue and will likely add falsities and lies to strengthen their arguments. Very little has been known to "cure" drama.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Drama as I define it:
> 
> The insatiable urge within one or more individual to inflame topics with the intent to harm. Individuals may have a stake in the issue and will likely add falsities and lies to strengthen their arguments. Very little has been known to "cure" drama.



2. Drama can also be the act of being emotional. E.G. "oh don't be such a drama queen"


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> 2. Drama can also be the act of being emotional. E.G. "oh don't be such a drama queen"


 
it's also a shitty type of TV shows.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's also a shitty type of TV shows.



Finally something we agree on


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Finally something we agree on


 
i didn't say it to agree


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i didn't say it to agree



Then I meant to say "I agree with you, Which is new."


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

I prefer fan-girl drama, it's more fun.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 18, 2010)

To stop the drama, youve got to Stab It.


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> And when something seems plausible they break out the doomsayers



_"First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you. Then they fight you. And then you win."_

-Gandhi


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> "First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you. Then they fight you. And then you win."
> -Gandhi


 
Furries ruin Ghandi.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Sep 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well I do admit drama is fun, but do we really need yet another furry making themselves look stupid just cause they have no social skills?


 
YES.  For that reason exactly. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

when drama about bestiality starts up...I enjoy using this
[yt]bQjx5VcjbF4[/yt]


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> when drama about bestiality starts up...I enjoy using this



Yeah... I think that needs a nerf... for sanity sake. 'cause I feel my brain's about to shoot blood out my ears.


----------



## Code Red (Nov 12, 2010)

...the crap?

I look up furry drama and I get a link to my old avatar on this thread.

Goggle, you never cease to amaze me.

Found this image on FP.  Had to post it here.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 13, 2010)

Code Red said:


> ...the crap?
> 
> I look up furry drama and I get a link to my old avatar on this thread.
> 
> ...


 
And with that, I'm going to lock this thread. I'll send you a warning about thread necromancy.


----------

